# So Cal Valley Haunters Group



## Kngtmre

You know I'm in....looking forward to it!


----------



## weezllane

If my schedule allows, I'm game.


----------



## pandora

weezllane said:


> If my schedule allows, I'm game.


Are you on Facebook?


----------



## Shier Terror

Greetings SoCali Valley haunters! I would like to invite you all to the West Coast Haunters Convention in Portland, Oregon. You can get details on our website. We are the only haunter convention that pays special attention to home haunters. Not only do we offer workshops and forums specifically for home haunters, but we are offering booth space to haunt groups for $75. This will get you a 10x10 booth on the show floor to promote your group and show off your talents. This offer also extends to anyone who opened their first pro haunt in 2012 or will open in 2013. We know how hard that "rookie season" is and we want to help. 

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## pandora

Shier Terror said:


> Greetings SoCali Valley haunters! I would like to invite you all to the West Coast Haunters Convention in Portland, Oregon. You can get details on our website. We are the only haunter convention that pays special attention to home haunters. Not only do we offer workshops and forums specifically for home haunters, but we are offering booth space to haunt groups for $75. This will get you a 10x10 booth on the show floor to promote your group and show off your talents. This offer also extends to anyone who opened their first pro haunt in 2012 or will open in 2013. We know how hard that "rookie season" is and we want to help.
> 
> Hope to see you all there!


Thanks Shier! My husband and I went to WCHC last year and had an incredible time. Jeff, Chris and Ed were so hospitable and Portland is a great town to visit. There's plenty to do in and out of the convention, so we highly recommend it. Plus the flights and hotels were both incredibly reasonable which always helps out!! Thanks again Shier!


----------



## Shier Terror

pandora said:


> Thanks Shier! My husband and I went to WCHC last year and had an incredible time. Jeff, Chris and Ed were so hospitable and Portland is a great town to visit. There's plenty to do in and out of the convention, so we highly recommend it. Plus the flights and hotels were both incredibly reasonable which always helps out!! Thanks again Shier!


Thank you, and please, call me Scott . I'm glad you enjoyed the show. This year will certainly be bigger and better. One of the things we are planning on doing is building a haunt on the show floor. Home haunt clubs or individuals would each get a room to build and decorate during the show on Friday and Saturday. Sunday, we would open the haunt for tours. Details are still being worked out, but I will keep you posted.


----------



## pandora

That sounds incredible! Nothing better than a haunt at a haunters show...BTW, I love when I talk to someone on the forum and realize we're already FB friends...duh.

I hope to get there this year....

Pandora aka Lydia :-D


----------



## Shier Terror

pandora said:


> That sounds incredible! Nothing better than a haunt at a haunters show...BTW, I love when I talk to someone on the forum and realize we're already FB friends...duh.
> 
> I hope to get there this year....
> 
> Pandora aka Lydia :-D


Not to mention that if you were at the show this year, then we probably met in person. I had my props on display at the show and conducted the home haunters forum.

I need to make sure I take photos with everyone at the show and tag them so that I can put faces to names.


----------



## pandora

Here are my photos: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151792560745717.865613.869865716&type=3


----------



## Shier Terror

Those are great! From Timberline Lodge to Tillamook! You guys didn't miss a thing.


----------



## pandora

Just a reminder to everyone interested - our first meeting is only 11 days away - 1/13/13 at Souplantation in Porter Ranch. I wanted to suggest a few things, and if anyone wants to add, feel free. I would wear a Halloween shirt, if possible. Also, make a list if what you'd like to achieve this year, for your haunt and/or with the group. I'd like us all to get inspiration and hopefully learn something as well, without too much pressure! I can't wait to meet all of you. I'll get there early, so buy your buffet, and head for a corner and look for me!! Happy New Year!!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

I may be interested... I am in the high dessert (Palmdale) though.... 
I was actually considering starting a high dessert group...


----------



## Kngtmre

I'll be there...I don't think I actually have a Halloween T-shirt anymore...but I will look. I will also bring a box of little decorations that I am not using to see if anyone wants them. I have a lot of stuff I just don't use anymore...but most is too big to bring along. Maybe we can set up a little trade network...keep it in the family...LOL


----------



## pandora

That's a great idea Kngtmre! I'll post on the Facebook group and see if others are interested too... I look forward to meeting you!


----------



## pandora

When you guys get a chance, I made up a form for everyone to fill out - so we can get a sense of where everyone is at with their haunts and where they'd like to go, etc. Derek (Dminor) was kind enough to put it up on his site http://betterhauntsandgardens.com/scvh/scvhform.htm, to make it easy for everyone to fill out. If not, I'll have paper copies on Sunday. I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone! I think we have most haunt levels well represented, so there's lots to learn from each other! See you then


----------



## Kngtmre

pandora said:


> When you guys get a chance, I made up a form for everyone to fill out - so we can get a sense of where everyone is at with their haunts and where they'd like to go, etc. Derek (Dminor) was kind enough to put it up on his site http://betterhauntsandgardens.com/scvh/scvhform.htm, to make it easy for everyone to fill out. If not, I'll have paper copies on Sunday. I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone! I think we have most haunt levels well represented, so there's lots to learn from each other! See you then


I keep getting an error when I load the page...


----------



## pandora

http://betterhauntsandgardens.com/scvh/scvhform.html

Try this...


----------



## pandora

OK - here are the details for the February meeting:

Monthly meeting - this month at Lydia's (Pandora's) house. Will discuss future meeting plans including speakers and demonstrations by members. If you have people to add to the group, then please add them so I can have an accurate count. I will provide lunch - if everyone would like to volunteer to bring drinks, appetizers, desserts, whatever - please note with your RSVP what you would like to bring. Feel free to ask questions if I have forgotten something. I look forward to seeing you all. Also please remember that my Home Depot carries 2" and 1/2" pink foam in 4' x 8' sheets. If you are interested in purchasing some while in Simi Valley, please let me know and I will make sure that it is IN STOCK.

Please contact me by PM if you need directions and let me know if you are coming or not. Thanks!!!


----------



## DawnDead

Wow, there is actually a group close to me! I'm interested in joining.


----------



## pandora

DawnDead said:


> Wow, there is actually a group close to me! I'm interested in joining.


If you're on Facebook - add me and I'll add you to the group. If not, shoot me an email at [email protected] and I'll add you to the email list instead. Our next meeting is 2/17 in Simi Valley. I look forward to meeting you! Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/lydia.haydenrella


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Hi! I live in Newbury Park. I sent you a friend request Lydia. I have a strong interest in attending your local meetings. I too have props I'm willing to sell, trade, and donate.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Lydia, I added you on facebook....


----------



## pandora

REPOSTING OF THE EVENT DETAILS FOR MOBILE USERS: Monthly meeting - this month at Lydia (PANDORA'S) house. Will discuss future meeting plans including speakers and demonstrations by members. If you have people to add to the group, then please add them so I can have an accurate count. I will provide lunch - if everyone would like to volunteer to bring drinks, appetizers, desserts, whatever - please note with your RSVP what you would like to bring. Feel free to ask questions if I have forgotten something. I look forward to seeing you all. Also please remember that my Home Depot carries 2" and 1/2" pink foam in 4' x 8' sheets. If you are interested in purchasing some while in Simi Valley, please let me know and I will make sure that it is IN STOCK.


----------



## pandora

NEW EVENT:

We will be given access to the Reign of Terror haunt while they are currently starting their build season. The owner, Bruce Stanton, will host us for a question and answer session as well as walk us through the haunt in progress. He's a fantastic speaker, so prepare good questions. I think his scenes are absolutely meticulous and beautifully designed. Photos and videos are permitted, however, I would request that you do not publish them in any way. His only request was that no one touch or move any of the props in the haunt. Can't wait to see you all there. I will meet everyone at the opening on Moorpark Road near Toys R Us between 9:45 a.m. and 9:55 a.m. PLEASE BE ON TIME, as they are doing us a huge favor by hosting us, and we have exactly 1 1/2 hours because they are building that day as well. RSVP'S ARE CRUCIAL!

197 N. Moorpark Road, Thousand Oaks, CA - March 2nd, 2013


----------



## MikeBru

Count me in! Thank you very much for putting this together! I'm excited about this.
Mike


----------



## pandora

As of today - if you haven't let me know - please RSVP AND post below. That's a total of 19 - speak up or forever hold your piece!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

I'm interested. That's in my neck of the woods!


----------



## pandora

Are you already a member of the group? If not - please fill out the form posted in a previous post so that I have your details. Thanks!!!


----------



## pandora

NEW EVENT: APRIL MEETING - SUNDAY, APRIL 7TH 12:00 P.M.
LED Demonstration at Derek's house. He will be doing a demonstration on creating LED spotlights. Members can either participate and create a spotlight or view the demonstration. There will be a charge for supplies if you wish to make a spotlight to take home. Amount to be determined later (should be no more than $10). If you wish to bring an appetizer or drinks, feel free. Please be sure to RSVP and comment if you anyone else is accompanying you and if you will be doing the project or not. Looking forward to seeing everyone!

PLEASE EMAIL OR PM ME FOR ADDRESS - OR ADD ME ON FACEBOOK TO BE ADDED TO GROUP (INCLUDE NOTE)


----------



## MikeBru

I'm in. and I'll build along.
Mike


----------



## MadDog

Sounds great, I'm in. I can't make the April meeting but look forward to future ones.


----------



## pandora

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpcO5uPVBNY&feature=youtu.be

Any one interested in our May meetup, that isn't already on the Facebook group, please email me and let me know if you're interested in coming. I'll forward you details. If you have Facebook and aren't in the group, please message me to be added. [email protected]


----------



## MikeBru

will the address or location details be posted here?


----------



## pandora

Anyone interested in information about our group and/or joining - please see our new website:
http://socalvalleyhaunters.com/


----------



## Screaming Demons

In case you haven't heard yet, California is getting a new convention. Coming in August.

http://scarela.com/


----------



## pandora

Tombstone Workshop for June Meeting
Sunday, June 9, 2013
12:00pm until 4:00pm

This will be a tombstone workshop for June. We'll cover some basic techniques that we use. There will be a lot of work, so we will try and move quickly so that everyone can get as much completed as possible. We will provide all the supplies needed: foam, jigsaw, PVC, Dremels, glues, paints, brushes, torches, etc., however we obviously can use any extra tools that you may have, especially Dremels. I will have my hot wire foam factory tools available for anyone to try. 

Please contact me at [email protected] if you are NOT on Facebook and would like to attend this meeting. If you are on Facebook - please see the group event page for further details.


----------



## lilybones

This is awesome! Are there any bay area ones?


----------



## Dminor

lilybones said:


> This is awesome! Are there any bay area ones?


There's CalHaunts NorCal. Check them out, they're a great group.


----------



## pandora

Screaming Demons said:


> In case you haven't heard yet, California is getting a new convention. Coming in August.
> 
> http://scarela.com/


Screaming Demons, yes we've heard of this show coming to Los Angeles and we're pretty excited! Most, if not all, of our members will be attending! Hope to see you there!


----------



## Screaming Demons

Wish there was more info about ScareLA. It's less than three months away and there isn't much posted on the website. First year bugs to work out, I guess. I do wish them all the luck in the world though. It'll be great to have something like this within driving distance - finally.


----------



## Dminor

Screaming Demons, what kind of info are you looking for? I've been in contact with the organizers and might be able to get your questions answered.


----------



## Dminor

That's right! We'll be at Scare LA teaching some of their workshops! So stop by and check us out!


----------



## pandora

As many of you know, ScareLA invited SCVH to be a programming partner with them. Our participation at this point includes a booth for our haunters group as well as three daily workshops, where we will be providing instruction for amateur home haunters. I'd like to ask for volunteers from the group for both tasks. The convention runs from 11 am - 7 pm Sat/Sun. If you can volunteer for at least one hour (or more), we would be covered. If you are available, please put note the time(s) you are available so that I can complete a schedule. Please email me if you have any questions ([email protected]) - or post here.


----------



## Halstaff

I'm there on a weekend pass and would be happy to cover a shift but I'd like to wait to commit on a time until the presentation schedule is out.
Any suggestions on a place to stay Saturday night? Are there any plans for an evening get together?


----------



## pandora

Meeting this Sunday:
WhenSunday
Time12:00pm


Bring whatever you're currently working on, or just come and hang out at Craig and Kendra's. This meeting is just basically a get together where you can work on your props, help others on theirs, or just socialize. If you'd like to bring something to eat or drink, just note it below. I'm sorry for the late notice!!


----------



## Dminor

Yeah, Mike!

We'll get you on facebook if it's the last thing we do...


----------



## MikeBru

Dminor, I dislike disappointing people, but me and Facebook aren't a match. hahaha Due to that I have to contact Pandora about Sunday's details.


----------



## MikeBru

Hey Guys,
Thanks for helping to look for my keys, I thought that was very generous of you. My girlfriend found them hanging from a side door..... at home... um duuuuh. Keys have been found, and thanks again! Mike


----------



## SCVShan

Hi Guys!
Just surfin through the posts and stumbled upon this one. I live in SoCal and recently joined the CalHauntS group (attended my first meeting in July), but would love to join another in my area and expand my circle of Halloween Lovin Peeps!

Anyway I can get added to your member meeting notification list?


----------



## MikeBru

Hi SCVShan, Look forward to having you join. Who you need to contact, our leader, is Pandora.


----------



## Dminor

MikeBru said:


> Hi SCVShan, Look forward to having you join. Who you need to contact, our leader, is Pandora.


What am I? Chopped liver? Mike, I thought we were tight.

SCVShan, you can join our group via Facebook at https://www.facebook.com/groups/542044245809946/


----------



## MikeBru

Oh, we tight. You da steak.


----------



## SCVShan

Thanks! I just clicked "join group" and am looking forward to getting all the specifics!


----------



## Dminor

Just an update, our January meeting will be on Sunday the 26th at my place in Sherman Oaks. We'll be making adjustable flicker boxes and Guy Myers will be the instructor.

Cost for the make & take is $30 (there's a lot of parts and a lot of running around to get enough for everyone)

If you want to attend, send me a PM and I'll give you all the details.


----------



## pandora

Just bumping up this thread for anyone looking for a group in So Cal. We are a great, active, social group and we'd love to have more haunters.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/542044245809946/879710962043271/?notif_t=like
www.socalvalleyhaunters.com


----------



## weeping angel

Hello! (waves hand)

My husband and I enjoyed meeting couple of you at your booth today and would like to join up. I clicked on 'join group' on facebook, but don't see where I can type a message. So here I am!  

We are looking to grow into prop building. For the past two years our haunt has consisted of inflatables and window projections. Sadly, we are the only house that decorates on our block, so our area doesn't have many trick-or-treaters. We're hoping to change that by improving our haunt! I hope we'll be able to join your group.


----------



## Dminor

Weeping Angel, because it's a private group, we have to accept your join request before you'll have access to the group page. By now, I think you've been added, so it shouldn't be an issue.

If you haven't, let me know and I'll add you immediately!

Derek


----------



## bellelostdrake

I just requested to join too! Had fun chatting with a couple of your members at ScareLA.


----------



## weeping angel

Thanks Derek! We're in! Where do you all meet every month? I'm guessing not all 250+ people attend every meeting!


----------



## Dminor

We meet at different members homes. So it varies from month to month...and thankfully, not all 260+ people attend every month. There would be no where to fit everyone!

Have you already joined the Facebook group? I don't know people by their forum names, so forgive me if you've already joined.


----------



## weeping angel

Yes, I'm in the facebook group! My husband is just now trying to join via facebook by pressing the 'request invite' button. He is awaiting approval. 

He's asking me why did I want him to join? Because then he'll see all the amazing projects you all are working on! His reply? 'Oh. I thought I might win something.' From reading the banter between members, I think he's going to fit right in!


----------



## weeping angel

OOPS! Edited out for double post.

That would be some potluck with 300 members! lol!

We're looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## weeping angel

He's in! THANK YOU!


----------



## pandora

Bumping this post. Join us on Facebook if you're a haunter in Southern California looking for friends!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/542044245809946/


----------



## thenightmarefamily

Been a haunter in socal for over 20 years and have never heard of this organization. What do you guy's do?


----------



## pandora

We meet monthly for make and takes, demonstrations, social get togethers, tours, etc. www.socalvalleyhaunters.com


----------

